# what was your first kill



## pike2 (Dec 7, 2012)

mine was this 17 pointer in 1979 i was 13   by winterset iowa,  using a TC hawkins rifle,  got to my sitting place that morning before dawn,   heard a rustling behind me but it was open corn field so i turned back to the timber in front of me,   when it got light enough i looked back again nothin out there but open field,   something kept drawing my attention back to the field,   then i spotted a small patch of slew grass so i kept my eye on it,  when my dad came up to where i was i said drop a slug into that slew grass out there and it landed just in front of it,  and shure enough this guy stood up and walked out of that patch,  put my sights just on the leading edge of his body and then a  big  cloud of smoke the buck took off at high speed,  watched him run to the next timber and when he got to it,  BAM full speed right into the fence and went down,  when we gutted him we found his heart just laying there in his chest, cut both arteries off his heart,  he was old and wise and ungodly huge,  hung him up and he bent a 3 inch dia pipe we used to hang deer up,  his head was on the floor and his butt was above my head,  more like a cross of a mule deer.













deerg.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 7, 2012


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2012)

Chrish that was one heck of a first deer. You feel happy for someone that kills something like that as a first deer but also kind of sad for them knowing that they may hunt the rest of their life and never kill a better one. Oh and we don't grow them like that down here


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I slapped a mosquito when I was like 2 or 3....first kill....no rack


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 7, 2012)

A rabbit, of course!

I never hunted deer.  When I was a kid in eastern NC they hunted them with dogs and shotguns - rifles were illegal in most eastern counties.  I went on a couple of hunts but never saw a deer.  

My hunting buddy and I got a bird dog and trained it for quail.  We took it back down to the deer hunting area after deer season and had great shooting.  Where we lived, you might get up 2 coveys a day and spend the rest of the time working single birds.  Down East we could get up a covey for about every couple acres we hunted.  I got reasonably good at not flinching when the dog flushed the birds; but that flutter of 30 or 40 pairs of wings will get your adrenaline pumping for sure.  I hunted with a double barrel 12 ga.  On a good day I might get 2 birds 3 times when a covey was flushed.

That is a beautiful buck.  He was certainly an old timer.  The white tails here in this part of TX never get that big.  Not enough feed; too many deer.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> Chrish that was one heck of a first deer. You feel happy for someone that kills something like that as a first deer but also kind of sad for them knowing that they may hunt the rest of their life and never kill a better one. Oh and we don't grow them like that down here


that didnt come without a downside,  getting that big buck left me fruitless on another kill for many years,    and yes theres no topping this  except going to the extrem north iowa,  i think mule deer are bigger but not shure where they are,  could be just a fluke that an older deer got more calcium then normal for the rack,   he was a smart one hiding but he didnt bolt like he should have leaving me with best guess lead of a shot that i probly would have missed him on a fast run.


----------



## venture (Dec 7, 2012)

Could it have been a sparrow with a Red Rider BB Gun?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

First kill?

A skeeter!!!! :biggrin:

I got a decent 8-point, 1977, age 12.

~Martin


----------



## pike2 (Dec 7, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> A rabbit, of course!
> I never hunted deer. When I was a kid in eastern NC they hunted them with dogs and shotguns - rifles were illegal in most eastern counties. I went on a couple of hunts but never saw a deer.
> My hunting buddy and I got a bird dog and trained it for quail. We took it back down to the deer hunting area after deer season and had great shooting. Where we lived, you might get up 2 coveys a day and spend the rest of the time working single birds. Down East we could get up a covey for about every couple acres we hunted. I got reasonably good at not flinching when the dog flushed the birds; but that flutter of 30 or 40 pairs of wings will get your adrenaline pumping for sure. I hunted with a double barrel 12 ga. On a good day I might get 2 birds 3 times when a covey was flushed.
> That is a beautiful buck. He was certainly an old timer. The white tails here in this part of TX never get that big. Not enough feed; too many deer.


oh ive had that happen too,  covey of quail take off at your feet and crap your pants,   when i was yonger we lived in the country and behind the house was a decent sized timber lots of brush and a rabbit heaven,  hunted them with a 22cal rifle and my dad sold them to a few black guys he worked with for  $1.50 apiece  and that got me more shells and some extra to buy estes rockets i think it was,  loved those model rockets back then


----------



## pike2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Venture said:


> Could it have been a sparrow with a Red Rider BB Gun?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


naa 22cal shooting crows out of the sky,    been so long now id have a hard time hitting my ass,   maby better to shoot her ass instead of mine :-)


----------



## linguica (Dec 7, 2012)

My first kill was a very large dragon fly that kept flying back and forth just over my head. I waited till it lit on the ceiling (16 feet high). Took out my trusty Crossman pellet pistol and fired, one round, center shot to the thorax. They'll teach the @#$%^& to mess with me.


----------



## brekar (Dec 7, 2012)

1992 when I was 12 years old. My first was a large doe that dressed out at 178 lbs. I shot her at 50 yards as she was running straight towards me directly in the center of her chest. She ran about 10 feet before piling up and sliding about another 30 feet down a hill and into a pond. It took my dad, me and little brother to get her out of that damn pond. I took her with my Winchester model 94 30-30 I had received for my birthday earlier that year. Since then I have killed alot of deer with that rifle...


----------



## pike2 (Dec 7, 2012)

at least you werent using a 410  or 22 to shoot those flyies off the ceiling  Linguica :-)


----------



## pike2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Brekar said:


> 1992 when I was 12 years old. My first was a large doe that dressed out at 178 lbs. I shot her at 50 yards as she was running straight towards me directly in the center of her chest. She ran about 10 feet before piling up and sliding about another 30 feet down a hill and into a pond. It took my dad, me and little brother to get her out of that damn pond. I took her with my Winchester model 94 30-30 I had received for my birthday earlier that year. Since then I have killed alot of deer with that rifle...


big thumbs up on the Win 30/30 back in the day they were very common but not today,   larger bullet less powder packs a big wallup on whatever it hits, nice old western gun too, 30/30 is is a nice gun to have in a collection.


----------



## brekar (Dec 8, 2012)

pike2 said:


> big thumbs up on the Win 30/30 back in the day they were very common but not today,   larger bullet less powder packs a big wallup on whatever it hits, nice old western gun too, 30/30 is is a nice gun to have in a collection.


I still have it. It's a great brush gun that I use when the shots are going to be at a range where I don't need a scope. It looks really dumb scoped. It's one of 2 deer rifles in my deer hunting repertoire, the other is a Savage 111 .270. Between those 2 I don't need anything else.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 8, 2012)

1987, Christmas day….I received a Benjamin Pellet gun for Christmas that year. I shot a squirrel at my    grandparent’s house. They had trouble with them tree rats eating everything up until that Christmas…..LOL …..I will never forget that day for the rest of my life…..


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Brekar said:


> I still have it. It's a great brush gun that I use when the shots are going to be at a range where I don't need a scope. It looks really dumb scoped. It's one of 2 deer rifles in my deer hunting repertoire, the other is a Savage 111 .270. Between those 2 I don't need anything else.


cant say that I've ever seen a 30/30 with a scope on it but id agree it wouldn't look right at all.   we cant use high power rifles here,  not legally anyway 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      used a 22/250 i think it was but the 250 caliber doesn't sound right maby it is tho,    i got one with it had to track it all over the countryside, bad thing about them is if it hits a blade of grass it vaporizes and on a deer it throws shards of brass and lead all over the inside


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

my brush guns,   on the right is a TC white mountain 50 Cal,    when its rainy a Savage 24S-E over under 22-20 gauge throws a slug really well, even better skeet shooting     (when my reflexes were good)  shoulder it from the waist and shatter those clays 10 - 15 feet out,   anyway my backup shot thaty bagged 2 deer so far from a tree stand,  Traditions 50 cal pistol,  80 grains of powder,  i can use sabots but for knock down power i use an all lead maxi hunter,  (for the life of me i cant think of the name for those) not a ball but longer,  ill think of it sooner or later,  i could take a pic of one of them,













20185805.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 9, 2012


















41470601.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 9, 2012)

pike2 said:


> my brush guns,   on the right is a TC white mountain 50 Cal,    when its rainy a Savage 24S-E over under 22-20 gauge throws a slug really well, even better skeet shooting     (when my reflexes were good)  shoulder it from the waist and shatter those clays 10 - 15 feet out,   anyway my backup shot thaty bagged 2 deer so far from a tree stand,  Traditions 50 cal pistol,  80 grains of powder,  i can use sabots but for knock down power i use an all lead maxi hunter,  (for the life of me i cant think of the name for those) not a ball but longer,  ill think of it sooner or later,  i could take a pic of one of them,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah sweet. Nothing more American than a shed full of guns.  Reminds me of Lynyrd's song, God & Guns


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful Trophy . The Armory intrigues me too , 'me like guns' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

My first kill? Two Quail on the fly...this was after watching the Harley Berg (a Texas Game Warden's outdoor show in Temple , Tx., a long time ago) .  He showed film clips and explained how to "lead" the shot , so after Lunch my Uncle ,Dad and I went hunting and I topped the limit that day and seriously surprised my Dad and Uncle...8y/o and a 410ga.

Since then , all the Deer in Cen-Tex were so small they looked like big Goats. When they were hit by a 30.06cal. round , they almost explode, you either had to get a head shot and ruin the mount .

The birds were nice and  , having come from the Northern feeding grounds , very abundant.  Miss those days
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Keep on getting Big-uns and ...


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

ive heard that before,  the most southern states the deer are really small


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 9, 2012)

pike2 said:


> ive heard that before,  the most southern states the deer are really small


Don't be talkin bout the South now...This be God's country.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL        at least i know one thing that's not large in Texas, LOL


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2012)

Rabbit when I was 10. Ate it also.


----------



## missed-em (Dec 9, 2012)

X2^ ( To the sparow w/ Red Rider BB gun)


----------



## miamirick (Dec 9, 2012)

RATS!!!!!   in 8th grade we went to the landfill to shoort rats with our pellet guns      nothing better to do!!!


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 9, 2012)

Guess I was in the 3rd or 4th grade and my dad came and got me out of school. He had bought me a new mossburgh 20 guage bolt action shotgun and took me to a dove lease that his company had. We walked and waited and watched, I was itching to shoot for the first time. A sparrow or some such Small bird was all that was flying around at the time and I kept at him till he said ok. I raised my gun and followed, followed,led little and squeezed the trigger. Bird was pretty close and the only thing I found were feathers. Great times back then.


----------



## venture (Dec 9, 2012)

With the Red Ryder BB guns?  We also used them big old grasshoppers for target practice.  Got us into shooting more accurately!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good practice for later on.  My daddy always preached to make the first shot count.  They thought ammo was expensive back then.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 10, 2012)

not the first kill but first one that i mounted,  taxidermy interesting and fun to do,













deer2mf2.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 10, 2012)

DSC00781.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Dec 10, 2012






Here is my first bow kill. Not a monster but a nice 6-pointer. There all the same size in packages....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Your 17-pointer is a beauty!


----------



## pike2 (Dec 10, 2012)

nice  at least you got one,    you would think that they would be bigger the further north.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 12, 2012)

pike2 said:


> nice  at least you got one,    you would think that they would be bigger the further north.









Here is a 10 pointer I video taped 4 hors after I shot the 6 pointer...We have a few big boys around...


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 13, 2012)

I shot this 3 1/2 year old in Wisconsin this year.













IMG_9618.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 13, 2012
__ 1
__
venison


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> I shot this 3 1/2 year old in Wisconsin this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice buck!


----------



## idaho hutch (Dec 13, 2012)

My first was a spike. Well actually one side was broken off, so I call it a single.

But my best was a four point 29 7/8" wide Muley. Just short of 30"!! You white tail hunters would call it a 10 point. But out West we call this a 4 point.













P1010281.JPG



__ idaho hutch
__ Dec 13, 2012






Hey Pike that is a NICE buck you have. And your first??? Are you kidding me? It took me years to get my best. What will you do to top that!


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 14, 2012)

Idaho Hutch said:


> My first was a spike. Well actually one side was broken off, so I call it a single.
> 
> But my best was a four point 29 7/8" wide Muley. Just short of 30"!! You white tail hunters would call it a 10 point. But out West we call this a 4 point.
> 
> ...


Nice! That is not to be had around here.


----------



## big dee (Dec 14, 2012)

OK. Not my first kill but my first Bull. Shot this year after only 3 hrs. of hunt time.

View media item 184820
Here is a picture of the rack with one of my grandson's.













IMG_0108[1].JPG



__ big dee
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't have a pic of my first deer handy, but it was a 4x4 mulie.  Yes, that's 4x4, not an 8 pointer.  I've never understood why you whitetail guys count them on both sides.

He was a super deep forked buck.  He trotted out of some quakies at about 50 yards, quartering away.  I only had a quick second to decide to shoot.  I saw some really tall antlers and lots of points, so I took him.  He was 21" tall and 14" wide.  Kind of a bizarre set of antlers on the guy.  I got him mounted, and he's currently on the wall at my buddy's cabin in Montana.

Here's my first elk.  Any bull permits are tough to get in Utah, so spike hunting is all you can do.  I have a European of this guy that's on my office wall.













IMG_2319_zpsd48a8bad.jpg



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Dec 14, 2012






I've got video of me taking a bite of my first elk's liver.  I used to have it on youtube, but I took it down.  It's pretty graphic and I didn't want to give those PETA freak shows something to talk about.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 14, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I don't have a pic of my first deer handy, but it was a 4x4 mulie.  Yes, that's 4x4, not an 8 pointer.  I've never understood why you whitetail guys count them on both sides.


I guess it started when they counted how many points there were. .....Kidding


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 14, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> I guess it started when they counted how many points there were. .....Kidding


I walked right into that one, didn't I?


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 14, 2012)

Not counting birds and slugs dispatched with a BB gun when I was a kid, mine was a small 2-point mule deer in eastern Washington, in the Winthrop area. I was about 16, so this would've been in '77. Used a pre-1940 Winchester model 94 30-30, which I still own. And yes, it does have a side-mounted scope. It was on there when I got it, but I've never relied on it for short shots.

I'd been hunting with my dad and his buddies since I was 12, but this was the first one I'd ever had an opportunity to shoot at. I remember I was alone, tramping the hills for miles all morning near our camp, when I came upon it on my way back--about 300' from the dang camp! Still a heavy drag back, though.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 14, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I don't have a pic of my first deer handy, but it was a 4x4 mulie.  Yes, that's 4x4, not an 8 pointer.  I've never understood why you whitetail guys count them on both sides.
> 
> He was a super deep forked buck.  He trotted out of some quakies at about 50 yards, quartering away.  I only had a quick second to decide to shoot.  I saw some really tall antlers and lots of points, so I took him.  He was 21" tall and 14" wide.  Kind of a bizarre set of antlers on the guy.  I got him mounted, and he's currently on the wall at my buddy's cabin in Montana.
> 
> ...


I thought PETA was People Eating Tasty Aninals....What do I know..............


----------



## redneckman (Dec 15, 2012)

My first kill that I can remember was probably a piegon out of my grandpa's barn with the pellet gun when I was little.  I think I recall my dad had to take the pellet gun away because there were piegons everywhere on the ground.  I guess I was a pretty good shot when I was little.  Shot my first deer when I was 14 with a rifle that was my great grandpa's and was also used by my dad to shoot his first buck.  I shot my first deer with a bow in 2008.  I will never forget the memories of hunting with my family.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG!  Do you still have Great Grandpa's gun?

If so please post a pic!

I still love to shoot my Daddy's old .22 from the late 1930's.  I feel his hands every time I use it.  A cheapo and not a collector item, but still a decent shooter.  I figger he paid about $11 for it.  Maybe $15 with the crappo scope it came with?

No amount of money could make me part with it.

My apologies if this is considered a hijack of the thread.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 15, 2012)

We still have great grandpa's gun.  There is no way we would ever get ride of it.  It is not that old though.  He bought in back in the 60's or 70's if I remember right.


----------

